
A Rare Joint Interview with Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella and Bill Gates - beername
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-rare-joint-interview-with-microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-and-bill-gates-1506358852?mod=rss_Technology
======
201709User
Paywall.

